

Show HN: Multiplayer Set (nodeJS card game) - akanet
http://multiplayerset.com/

======
cmaggard
Interesting, but ran into an issue. Made a private game, saw a set immediately
(all single, all stripe, different shapes, different colors). That one
wouldn't take though. Mashing hint three times though highlighted three cards
that weren't a set (single/single/triple,blue/blue/red).

Using IE8 but I don't think it would make a difference.

 _edit_ My friends and I are Set nuts though, so I'm kinda stoked about this
for us.

~~~
akanet
It MIGHT be a browser issue. Did you reload/switch browsers?

~~~
cmaggard
Switched to Firefox, and still not showing a valid set. (quantity different,
color different, fill and shape similar).

cody dot maggard at gmail for the game URI if you want to check it out.

------
utexaspunk
Oh man- this could be bad for my productivity... Does this have the blessing
of the creators/copyright owners of Set?

~~~
DrJ
blessing or not, this game is going to be a problem for my productivity.

